# Brahms 3rd Symphony



## woodyetal (Feb 25, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a solo piano rendition of Brahms Symphony No. 3 in F Major, Op.90 - III. Poco allegretto?

I love the orchestral version but am finding it difficult to procure a solo piano version.

Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Perhaps?


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

There's one on IMSLP: http://imslp.org/wiki/Symphony_No.3,_Op.90_%28Brahms,_Johannes%29


----------



## woodyetal (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you, but that's a book, not a CD.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh sorry - a piano solo recording never even came to mind; I don't know why anyone would bother. Even on popular "Best Of" CDs, the orchestral version appears invariably. :/


----------



## reffohelgnid (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's an Amazon link to an MP3 album of Brahms' Complete Symphonies for Solo Piano: http://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Comple...IGTK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1337022186&sr=8-5


----------



## woodyetal (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you but I'm looking for a CD with a piano solo of that piece.


----------



## reffohelgnid (Mar 12, 2012)

Do they still make those? 

You could purchase the mp3 and burn it to a CD. Other than that, I think you're out of luck.


----------



## woodyetal (Feb 25, 2012)

BINGO.
That's the one I'm looking for.
Many thanks for your expertise.


----------

